

Is Pushdo screwing you? Details of the botnet - ressaid1
http://www.distilnetworks.com/is-pushdo-screwing-you-details-of-the-botnet/

======
evo9mr
This is how to remove it if your computer is infected:
[http://www.iss.net/security_center/reference/vuln/Trojan.Pus...](http://www.iss.net/security_center/reference/vuln/Trojan.Pushdo_Variants.html)

------
techtime77
I wonder how much money, time and resources this botnet has cost companies
over the years? It seems whenever progress is made to shut them down, they
build it even larger than before.

~~~
ressaid1
Over 6 years and 100,000's of thousands of computers infected, my guess is a
lot.

------
nwmcsween
Ok so if its identifying as an anything besides windows compare TTL in the
packet to windows default if its different something is up

------
chcleaves
Highest proliferation in emerging countries - Interesting to see where the US
fell in those rankings.

------
scraper90210
Seems random, what is the mission of the bot and who is behind it or is this
for rent?

